# ear infections in cats.



## luckyoldme (19 June 2013)

Midge is a cat who decided that we needed a cat about 18 months ago. Not long after he showed signs of discomfort with his ear and we took him to the vets ..ever since then he has had recurring episodes of ear infection. On Wednesday he is going in for an examination under ga.
Anyone had experience of this and did they find anything. It would be a dream come true if they found something which would stop these ear infections coming back.
Also he is mainly an indoor cat..and has 'accidents' not very often..but could this linked to the ear infections? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (19 June 2013)

Hi we had this with our chap who was a one year old rescue previously a stray.  He had a chronic ear infection for around 18 months. The vet felt it stemed from ear mites he had as a stray. We used an ear cleaner from the vets and cotton wool - he hated it but the problems have been resolved for the past 5 years.  He also had a tummy problem which resolved itself within the first year.


----------



## pines of rome (19 June 2013)

My little white girl cat gets this all the time, I take her to the vet and she gets some drops, but they only work short term , I don,t want to put her through too much as she gets stressed and she is 161/2 now!
I am currently wiping her ears out with a little olive oil, which seems to help, but this problem is a nightmare!


----------



## luckyoldme (19 June 2013)

Its hard work! I reallty hope they find something they can mend for him next week..its been about 18 months now !


----------



## twiglet84 (21 June 2013)

Have they swabbed the ear to ensure they're are using the right treatment? Any ear mites? Polyps?

x


----------



## luckyoldme (30 June 2013)

Midge has a polyp in his ear. The vet removed part of it but it will grow back. He needs a further op which is a more complicated procedure. Our own vet has done the operation once but would prefer a specialist to perform it. The specialist quote is £1800 our own vet is £500. The specialist is way out of reach. Evan if we were loaded I'm not sure we could justify that kind of money. The risks of complications are higher with our own vet but the only other option would be for midge to have the polyp removed whenever it troubles him and live with constant ear infections.what a bummer.


----------



## s4sugar (30 June 2013)

Most ear infections in cats trace to mites, yeast, allergies or a combination of these.

Have you tried a complete diet change? 
Triclosan wash for yeast and stronghold or advocate for mites.

Eliminate these three things and most ear problems clear up.


----------



## luckyoldme (30 June 2013)

Thankyou s4s. Will these things help him to cope without having the op we are definitely not going to go specialist.  We worry about the risks with our own vet though,  I will Google the medicines you suggest


----------

